# Jose's dental is tomorrow



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

And I can't help it but my stomach is doing flips already today...they called and told me all the usual about not eating and such ..have to have him there at 7:30 am and asked when I can come get him..they said between 3 and 5.. they will call...wtf ??? Why so long its only a dental...is this normal ? I figured I'd beable to get him at least by noon ..I am NOT like that at all...plus the vet suggested stress could be causing his seizures sooooo..ya think leaving him there all that time is good for him ? I am going to be a wreck tomorrow...bad enough dealing with a missing cat since May 5th on top of this all...Hmmmmm they say venting is good....I'm not so sure


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh so sorry about your cat,hope it comes home. They like to make sure they come round ok from the anesthetic before they come home,about the same here in uk,best to recover at the vets,i'm sure he will be ok my sheltie suffers from seizures and after dental he was fine


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you Michele...I just him being away from home so long


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I just dropped him off at the vets..he was scared outta his mind...shaking( he only shakes at the vets ) and whining...gotta love leaving them like that  .They are suppose to call when its over....and I should beable to pick him up after 3 pm..if all goes well


----------

